# possible to find male friends like this?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

completely platonic but hold hands when out and about. lots of hugging. I also want to cuddle when watching movies. nothing sexual, though, for a relationship fine, but I'm talking strictly friendships. I think it would make for a better bond and I feel like male friendships are cold in general with not much meaning. most guys probably wouldn't like a friendship like this I imagine. but i can dream. I know sometimes girls hug and even hold hands, not sure if they cuddle though.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd be down.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think that's generally considered a taboo between males, especially in American culture. In some European countries, you see that often, but it's getting rarer now I think. 

I would think it's probably easier to find a female to do that with, than a male.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. I seen it happened.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Look for a ancient greek friend. You will have lots of kissing too, :lol.

I don't think so, but you want it, so it is logical to think that you are not the only one.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> I think that's generally considered a taboo between males, especially in American culture. In some European countries, you see that often, but it's getting rarer now I think.
> 
> I would think it's probably easier to find a female to do that with, than a male.


I don't know, I think it would be difficult with a female because she would reserve that kind of behavior only for romantic interests. I wouldn't mind being physically close with a female with no romantic intent, but I don't know how many women would be ok with that unless it was their significant other or another girl. doing it with a guy, with no ulterior motive...I'm not sure.



sajs said:


> Look for a ancient greek friend. You will have lots of kissing too, :lol.
> 
> I don't think so, but you want it, so it is logical to think that you are not the only one.


I hope so, but it would be difficult to bring it up to people without being judged harshly. Might even lose a friend, worse case scenario.


----------



## Francus (Apr 16, 2015)

SilentLyric said:


> I don't know, I think it would be difficult with a female because she would reserve that kind of behavior only for romantic interests. I wouldn't mind being physically close with a female with no romantic intent, but I don't know how many women would be ok with that unless it was their significant other or another girl. doing it with a guy, with no ulterior motive...I'm not sure.


Oh I think a lot of them are up for that. You just have to be sweet enough without being their type. It's called being friend-zoned and you'll be the first guy to ever want it. Good luck dude. :teeth


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm sure a gay guy would be down for all of that.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me of how I've never even experienced those things you've mentioned.. and probably never will.
**** my life.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

SilentLyric said:


> completely platonic but hold hands when out and about. lots of hugging. I also want to cuddle when watching movies. nothing sexual, though, for a relationship fine, but I'm talking strictly friendships. I think it would make for a better bond and I feel like male friendships are cold in general with not much meaning. most guys probably wouldn't like a friendship like this I imagine. but i can dream. I know sometimes girls hug and even hold hands, not sure if they cuddle though.





iCod said:


> I'm sure a gay guy would be down for all of that.


I'm not gay (not straight either) but I'd probably be willing to do this. The biggest obstacle would be anxiety of doing it in public and the problems my SA causes in relationships, platonic and sexual. I feel like this kind of thing would kind of be a weird in-between of friendship and relationship though, @*SilentLyric* . I'd probably be interested in doing it with somebody I had a crush on. I suppose if it was strictly platonic, then it wouldn't come with the problems of relationships, it'd just be more physical contact for the purpose of...? Idk actually, lol.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> I don't know, I think it would be difficult with a female because she would reserve that kind of behavior only for romantic interests. I wouldn't mind being physically close with a female with no romantic intent, but I don't know how many women would be ok with that unless it was their significant other or another girl. doing it with a guy, with no ulterior motive...I'm not sure.


I've hugged male friends too without any ulterior motive for romance, just for pure friendship. Though unfortunately, a few of them mistook it as a signal that I liked them when I didn't. So eventually I stopped doing so to avoid causing any confusion.

Worst case scenario, maybe you can get a pet. They will cuddle without judgment. :lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> I've hugged male friends too without any ulterior motive for romance, just for pure friendship. Though unfortunately, a few of them mistook it as a signal that I liked them when I didn't. So eventually I stopped doing so to avoid causing any confusion.
> 
> Worst case scenario, maybe you can get a pet. They will cuddle without judgment. :lol


I meant that they would think the guy would have ulterior motives for something more if he asked, but it's good to know that girls and guys can hug each other as friends. and I could see how guys would think that the girl likes them. I would make it clear I guess that I don't have feelings.

do you think girls and guys can hold hands as just friends? or cuddle even? maybe that's too much.

lol idk if I want a pet...they are nice and loveable but I like freedom...and like kids you kind of have to adjust your life around them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> do you think girls and guys can hold hands as just friends? or cuddle even? maybe that's too much.


I think cuddling could happen if the guy/girl are close and good enough friends but confident that it wouldn't go pass that boundary, though for me it would likely rouse some romantic feelings to a degree. Holding hands, are probably out of question, as I think its kind of a symbolic gesture of dating and being in a relationship. But like I said before, I think holding hands are taken as a more casual friendly contexts in some other countries.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> I think cuddling could happen if the guy/girl are close and good enough friends but confident that it wouldn't go pass that boundary, though for me it would likely rouse some romantic feelings to a degree. Holding hands, are probably out of question, as I think its kind of a symbolic gesture of dating and being in a relationship. But like I said before, I think holding hands are taken as a more casual friendly contexts in some other countries.


thanks for your input. it doesn't hurt to ask, I guess? although I will keep in mind that some girls aren't ok with that. I just really want physical contact.

edit: I need to move to Europe! haha.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> thanks for your input. it doesn't hurt to ask, I guess? although I will keep in mind that some girls aren't ok with that. I just really want physical contact.
> 
> edit: I need to move to Europe! haha.


I think rather than asking the girls that you wanna hug and cuddle with them as a friend, better approach might probably to just tell them how you feel, as in putting your question of this post into conversational words to the girl. You would probably connect with them better this way than straight up asking them individually, which might come on too strong.

Asking guys.. I would think would be a big "no no" in any circumstances. Most would probably feel awkward and uncomfortable. Though I honestly dunno how they think..


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

It's ****ing stupid how males are not supposed to be intimate with one another.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

anthropy said:


> Thanks for reminding me of how I've never even experienced those things you've mentioned.. and probably never will.
> **** my life.


You've never even held hands with another guy in public? Get out! Really? Next you're going to tell me you never had a cell phone.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I think they do that in India.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Men should definitely try being friends with women more often. It's really good for your emotional health.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

It honestly doesn't matter if you're or straight. I'm 100% straight and would be down for that. It's a pity more guys don't do it. Having friends like that would assure me that I'm doing something right.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Relationships can be close without hugging, cuddling and holding hands. Call me narrowminded if you wish, but I find that level of intimacy uncomfortable for two people not in a romantic relationship, Whether that relationship be male-male or male-female.

I personally know I wouldn't be interested in anything of that sort, but according to the replies here plenty of people are...So...Eh?


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe you need to find an asexual guy, and then there wouldn't be a chance of weirdness or feelings developing


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a thing like this with these 2 dudes in highschool. Was great. Nice dudes. *brohug* we weren't very close even. Just something we did. Don't need to bring sexual preference into it.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Men should definitely try being friends with women more often. It's really good for your emotional health.


yeah. It doesn't make sense to limit the opportunity to get to know someone, a complex individual with a unique story, just because of gender.



Steiner of Thule said:


> I had a thing like this with these 2 dudes in highschool. Was great. Nice dudes. *brohug* we weren't very close even. Just something we did. Don't need to bring sexual preference into it.


awww I'm so jealous. I want something like that.


----------



## ChrispyLamb (May 10, 2015)

Oh iunno about cuddling, but I'm down for "bro bonding." I'm also jealous of those who hang out at each other's houses for movies and just... hang out all the time in general.

I'm not very interested in befriending girls because I get anxious about people thinking we're dating and it tumbles into this whole mess. I prefer to see myself as asexual than gay, though (nothing wrong with that however!).


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Honestly, I could not be affectionate with a female and yet still view her as a platonic friend. I would likely think of her in other ways.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd be up for that with a chick but I'd be nervous cuddling because I'd definitely have an erection.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I had that but then she started to accused me of being jealous just because I was worried about her health.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You want a hug bro!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It could happen, but most men would want to go farther. Especially as they became emotionally closer to you, which cuddling, hand-holding, etc. would inevitably lead to.


----------

